# Tag u. Nacht Raid-Gilde INSOMNIA



## inZaneGER (16. Oktober 2010)

Liebe Besucher und zukünftige Mitglieder,

*Website:* www.Insomnia-Gilde.tk // Wir sind ein Projekt von Gaming-Sector!

hier entsteht eine neue World of Warcraft Gilde die mit Cataclysm das Licht der Welt erblicken wird, das besondere an dieser Gilde ist DU kannst live dabei sein wenn wir am Release-Day unsere Pforten für EUCH öffnen. Es wird eine Tag und Nacht Raid-Gruppe geben damit auch jeder den neuen Content geniessen kann. Diese Gilde wird von erfahrenen World of Warcraft Spielern geleitet und verwaltet, hinter dieser Gilde steckt ein großes System was im Laufe der Zeit weiter ausgebaut wird. Der Gildenname und Server wird erst 1 Tag vor dem Release von Cataclysm bekannt gegeben. Wir werden auch am Mitternachtsverkauf in Köln teilnehmen um vielleicht auch ein paar von euch kennenzulernen. (Mehr Informationen dazu folgen)

Tag/Nacht Raidgruppen System
Wir möchten mit diesem System jedem Spieler die Möglichkeit bieten den aktuellen Content zu sehen. Es gibt Menschen die in Schichten arbeiten, und genau diese Menschen möchten wir mit diesem System ansprechen, für die Nacht Raid-Gruppe gelten spezielle Regeln die wir nacher näher erläutern werden. Die Tag und Nacht Gruppe wird von 2 verschiedenen Raidleitern angeführt und verwaltet. 

Nacht Raid Gruppe Regel: Für die Nacht-Raidgruppe gilt die spezielle Regel das Ihr das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben müsst, damit möchten wir uns absichern das Ihr auch die anstehenden Raids vollenden könnt und nicht mitten im Raid offline müsst durch die höhere Gewalt der Eltern.

Gilden-Managment
Die Gilde wird von 2 erfahrenen Spielern geleitet und verwaltet, neben den Gildenleitern gibt es auch noch die Offiziere die eure direkten Ansprechpartner für Probleme und Fragen sind. Die Gildenleiter sind nur für Fälle da wo der Offiziere sich nicht mehr zu helfen weiß. Jedes Mitglied durchläuft eine 2 wöchige Probezeit in der er sich beweisen kann um ein vollwertiges Mitglied zu werden.

Forum
Aktivität im Forum ist von großer Bedeutung um in dieser Gilde was zu bewegen oder was zu erreichen, jeder User hat eine Forum-Pflicht da dort interne Dinge besprochen und beschlossen werden. Das Gilden-Managment wird im Forum immer die aktuellsten Informationen bereitstellen. 

Bewerbung
Jeder User muss sich im Forum bewerben um in dieser Gilde aufgenommen zu werden, dies erfordert nur eine Registration und einen kreativen Kopf. 

Fusionen
Wir sind auch sehr daran interessiert andere Gilden in unser System aufzunehmen und deren Mitgliedern ein strukturiertes System zu bieten wo keiner zu kurz kommt.

Loot-System
Das Loot wird so verteilt das die ganze Gruppe daraus profitiert, je nach priorität wird das Loot verteilt.

Wir haben dein Interesse geweckt? - Bewirb dich!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Gildenmanagment
Cerathica


----------



## Imba-Toni (14. Januar 2011)

Grüß dich,...

wenn ihr einen aktiven Nachtraid habt dann meldet euch mal bei mir.
Wir haben ein privates Portal für Nachtaktive WOW-Gamer erstellt. Da findet ihr eine Übersicht für Nachtaktive Gilden, die Raidzeiten grafisch aufbereitet und einen Raidstatus dieser Nachtaktiven.

Einfach mal vorbeischauen:

http://www.daysleepers-guild.de


----------

